

Interesting Captcha (scroll down to the comments) - franciscoapinto
https://www.adafruit.com/blog/2012/05/30/v-in-transformer-winder-symbolizes-victory/#respond

======
franciscoapinto
Originality apart, I personally think this is a terrible idea:

\- Requires Javascript.

\- Makes accessibility suffer (your colorblind users are going to be _so_
mad).

